# Marking your tools, what do you do?



## BryanMD

Marking to identify in case of an inadvertent error can be done with a tool steel punch. Try to find one that has an odd symbol on it (vs a number or such).

Marking to prevent against an outright thief has produced some funny ideas.


----------



## nolabama

i seem to be "losing" a tape measure at a rate of about 1 a week - this is pissing me off to no end - i mean if the guys i worked with were able to use a tape measure i wouldnt feel so bad but as it is .....


----------



## Jeff000

BryanMD said:


> Marking to identify in case of an inadvertent error can be done with a tool steel punch. Try to find one that has an odd symbol on it (vs a number or such).
> 
> Marking to prevent against an outright thief has produced some funny ideas.


Where would I look to find a punch like that? (online I cant seem to find one) And how hard would I have to hit it to have it leave a mark on hardened tools? 



nolabama - lol. I go through a tape every couple weeks when doing slab work, but have yet to lose one thankfully.


----------



## wptski

Just buy a cheap carbide tip electric vibrating etching tool and mark your tools anyway you want. I've had one for over 30 years from Sears, I think.


----------



## TheRick

I have a simple rule, I do not mark my tools in any way, so if I find a tool that has no markings on it...................................................it must be mine!


----------



## 480sparky

I know one sparky who spray paints all his tools bright day-glo fluorescent pink. No one steals them then.


----------



## Yillis

I just spray painted some of mine earlier today, for identification purposes. Pink fortunately wasn't a color I used haha


----------



## JRent

480sparky said:


> I know one sparky who spray paints all his tools bright day-glo fluorescent pink. No one steals them then.


Goog idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

I inital the grips with sharpie and stamp what can be stamped with initals.


----------



## 76nemo

One thing I did as a factory tech was take all my tools with removable grips and take one of them off. I would take an engraver and cut the word "Thief" into the handles. If one of the guys would make off with one my hand tools, I would wait until we were surrounded by a bunch of other tradesman, snatch the tool and remove the sleeving to reveal the adjective of the ******* who snagged my tool. It was dramatic and spiteful all in one. They never touched my box again.


----------



## TOOL_5150

76nemo said:


> One thing I did as a factory tech was take all my tools with removable grips and take one of them off. I would take an engraver and cut the word "Thief" into the handles. If one of the guys would make off with one my hand tools, I would wait until we were surrounded by a bunch of other tradesman, snatch the tool and remove the sleeving to reveal the adjective of the ******* who snagged my tool. It was dramatic and spiteful all in one. They never touched my box again.


lol clevar!

I dont do much more than on a few tools have a few wraps of this green/yellow electrical tape I have. That is just for identification though. My helper is my very good friend so missing tools is not a concern for me.

~Matt


----------



## headrec

Personally I use some electrical tape and a sharpie on the grip. I want to get a tool engraver as a last line of insurance.


----------



## sparky970

If I see a stray tool laying around, I leave it for 3 days. If it still there after 3 days, it then becomes mine.


----------



## 5volts

I scribe my name on all my tools. this craftsmans Engraving tool costs about 25 bucks at sears. Your name will be permanent and tatooed for good.










Craftsman Engraver Set - Model 61050 at Sears.com


----------



## Murf

I used pink glitter nail polish in the handle grooves in all my tools that have them, most the guys use a sharpie in the grooves so mine stand out. I mark them in places it won't rub off on the other tools. Works great, hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## Ecopat

I acid etch all of my tools, but a stamp is just as good.


----------



## Faultfinder1

I like to use the electric engraver, the problem is that you can't spot your tool unless you have it in your hands. If you think someone else picked up your tool you'd have to actually go and look for your engraving. Most guys on my jobs just use colored electrical tape - but if someone wants what you've got they'll just peel the tape off. 
There's just no stopping the real thieves!

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## Mike_586

480sparky said:


> I know one sparky who spray paints all his tools bright day-glo fluorescent pink. No one steals them then.


I used to have everything the same (except yellow), though I hadn't done that in years. To be honest my concerns have nothing to do with guys stealing tools as it does with me leaving something lying on the floor and overlooking it as I'm cleaning up.

When I had everything marked yellow, I could spot my tools in a dimly lit mechanical room from 50 feet away. I still have most of those old tools, the paint has just worn off. 

I've been very lucky to be working in circles where all the other trades around me are an honest bunch. Over the years, I don't now how many times I had left something behind only to have one of the other trades would pick it up, throw it in their job box, then hand it to me the next time they saw me around.


----------



## CFine

I mark my tools two ways, I mark Green vinyl 33 electrical tape on one handle and mark with sharpie First letter of my name and my full last name. I also engrave my Initials beneath the removable grip and then i cut a ever so slight V on that side. this way if they remove the tape and i see the V i can prove its my tool, but also with that tape they removable grip will be sticky as well. But really i haven't had to deal with theft yet.


----------



## LGLS

I've never marked any of my tools in my life.


----------



## mattsilkwood

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've never marked any of my tools in my life.


 me either, not on purpose anyway. i do have a couple pair of kleins somewhere that are marked with a 12 gauge notch in the blades.


----------



## JohnJ0906

mattsilkwood said:


> me either, not on purpose anyway. i do have a couple pair of kleins somewhere that are marked with a 12 gauge notch in the blades.


 Don't we all? :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JohnJ0906 said:


> Don't we all? :laughing:


 
Funny thing is, I think most are 12ga as opposed to all others. I know I have 2 pair.


----------



## mferguson

MechanicalDVR said:


> Funny thing is, I think most are 12ga as opposed to all others. I know I have 2 pair.


HAHAHA Yeah I still have my first pair of strippers from 15 years ago in my garage. I marked my "initial" real well on the cutting edge. Working on a de-energized circuit that wasnt locked out and some SOB went thru the panel flipping breakers tracing a circuit. Meanwhile I cut through a hot and a neutral at the same time.  Scared the hell out of me, I remembered thinking I should have studied harder and been a lawyer! :blink: :stupid:


----------



## drsparky

I guy I worked with "borrowed" his best friend Jeff’s tape measure, pulled out the tape a few feet and wrote on the back side "*I'M GAY, LETS HOOK UP*" with black sharpie. All day long everyone started laughing every time Jeff used the tape, he couldn’t figure out why.


----------



## ZZDoug

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've never marked any of my tools in my life.


So umm, how many have you had stolen? Probably not many, it doesnt take many to get really tired of it.


----------



## mikeh32

has anyone ever used uv paint? you know the paint that can only be seen with a black light


----------

